# Cops as Dispatchers?



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

Just to see whats out there... how many departments require Officers to serve as dispatchers on a regular basis? any department use 100% civilian dispatchers? (Will you guys be taking laterals anytime soon?)


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe any department that has and wishes to retain that national FBI accredidation is required to have sworn officers work dispatch. That was rumoured to be a huge obstacle in my dept. pursuing that standard as they'd have to wait for all the civilian dispatchers to leave through attrition.

Not sure if that helps at all.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

specials and aux. in my hometown, but FT fill in when needed (breaks, open shifts) field training of new officers includes dispatch for at least a week

civilian in the town i spend most of my shifts


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Intermittent and Full timers in the Dept I work for. There is/was plans to use civilian dispatchers further down the line.

As for my hometown they are civilians.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm a R/I (sworn in Friday) and full-time dispatcher. We have mostly civillian dispachers but my chief wants to send all of them to the R/I academy sooner than later.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

100% civilian dispatchers for my department; we have about 340 of them.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

LA Copper said:


> 100% civilian dispatchers for my department; we have about 340 of them.


Only 340 ???


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

We have at least one patrol officer and one sergeant assigned in communications for every shift, but the majority of dispatchers are civilians.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Boston went to civilian dispatchers in 2001. Still a few cops behind the mic, but only as needed on OT.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

niteowl1970 said:


> Only 340 ???


That's about it.. give or take a few.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

In my department it is: Day & Early Shift - 2 sworn and 1 civilian; Late shift - 1 sworn & 1 civilian.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

niteowl1970 said:


> I'm a R/I (sworn in Friday)...quote]
> 
> Congrats Nite-o!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nightstalker said:


> niteowl1970 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a R/I (sworn in Friday)...quote]
> ...


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

All civilian but there is usually a "inside" sergeant assigned to the building to oversee dispatch.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Civilian Dispatchers?*



LA Copper said:


> 100% civilian dispatchers for my department; we have about 340 of them.


Just curious what would happen if a LAPD *Civilian* Dispatcher came to work drunk, took 15 cigarette breaks per eight hour shift or was belligerent towards a Supervisor?

I think it is a good idea to have at least *one Cop* up there. Most likely a Civilian has never been a Cop on the street, so they just don't get the full grasp as to what we are dealing with out there............


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

MTC that not how it worked during my break in I got about a ten second walk through the dispatch area in Middleboro. But D Troop is definitely *DIFFERENT!*


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Civilian Dispatchers?*



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Just curious what would happen if a LAPD *Civilian* Dispatcher came to work drunk, took 15 cigarette breaks per eight hour shift or was belligerent towards a Supervisor?
> 
> I think it is a good idea to have at least *one Cop* up there. Most likely a Civilian has never been a Cop on the street, so they just don't get the full grasp as to what we are dealing with out there............


As to the first part, that person would be ordered to take a breath test and a personnel complaint/investigation, would be initiated. They would probably be assigned to home during the investigation. (They get assigned breaks so they wouldn't be able to take 15 of them during a shift. I'm guessing you've had something similar at your department.)

As to the second part, all of the watch commanders at Communications Division are sworn, either a Sergeant II or Lieutenant. The commanding officer of Communications Division is a Captain II.

Our dispatchers go through a very rigorous training regimen before they're allowed to work as an LAPD dispatcher, plus they all do ride alongs during their training. They are very good at what they do and if they don't cut it, they're fired. They know they're our lifeline when something goes down and we trust them.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Biggest mistake we ever did was go civilian dispatchers.

Most are clueless, and every cop needs a retirement home.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

mtc said:


> I beg to differ on that..... if the dispatchers are clueless, and or aren't doing their job, the it's incumbent on the Officers to bring their concerns to the dispatch supervisor, and or the sworn command staff AND follow it up.
> 
> That's a public and officer safety issue plain and simple.
> 
> Not all semi-retired officers make the best dispatchers... some just want to be left alone.


Gotta agree with you on this one.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

mtc said:


> Not all semi-retired officers make the best dispatchers... *some just want to be left alone*.


Like some semi-retired officers still on the job. When you call them for something, they treat you like a trick-or-treater knocking on the door after midnight.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Civilian Dispatchers?*



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Just curious what would happen if a LAPD *Civilian* Dispatcher came to work drunk, took 15 cigarette breaks per eight hour shift or was belligerent towards a Supervisor?........


Work for Worcester....






mtc said:


> I beg to differ on that..... if the dispatchers are clueless, and or aren't doing their job, the it's incumbent on the Officers to bring their concerns to the dispatch supervisor, and or the sworn command staff AND follow it up.
> 
> That's a public and officer safety issue plain and simple.


Couldn't agree more. Been there, done that and yet a certain dispatcher still works for us. But it's typical of where I work. Oh well, maybe when this person gets one of us killed things will change....


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Headquarters has civilian's for the 911 call center, and they can run about anything you ask of them. Each Barracks has a Desk Officer (sworn member) which does the dispatching for their patrols, and depending on the barracks, even runs what ever is requested. Takes care of all the logs and paperwork for the ones comming in on a 7.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Civilian Dispatchers?*



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Most likely a Civilian has never been a Cop on the street, so they just don't get the full grasp as to what we are dealing with out there............


I think that goes both ways, however.

Guys I work with often get frustrated when the dispatchers take a while to return status checks at a call while the dispatchers have four phone lines ringing and stacked calls waiting. We are often under the impression that the call we're working on should be sole focus of the dispatcher's attention. I have no desire to do that job; dispatchers don't get to use the motto "I can only handle one call at a time".

Plus, I have no idea how to log 911 calls and frankly have no desire to learn.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Civilian Dispatchers?*



OfficerObie59 said:


> I think that goes both ways, however.
> 
> Guys I work with often get frustrated when the dispatchers take a while to return status checks at a call while the dispatchers have four phone lines ringing and stacked calls waiting. We are often under the impression that the call we're working on should be sole focus of the dispatcher's attention. I have no desire to do that job; dispatchers don't get to use the motto "I can only handle one call at a time".
> 
> Plus, I have no idea how to log 911 calls and frankly have no desire to learn.


Great Point General.

RIP to your shirt as it now is the abode for crabs


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Civilian Dispatchers?*



Trifecta said:


> RIP to your shirt as it now is the abode for crabs


Thanks. At first I was a little pissed, but I made more than enough $$ to get a new one. That one is going to follow me to the grave.

BTW, he means actual sea crabs. Don't want anyone to think some STD infested person used my Hawaiian shirt as crotch floss.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I heard it was a good time. Don't fool the populus I meant crabs


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

mtc said:


> I did a ride along, only about 4 hours, I got to run the laptop in the cruiser (no, not THAT laptop!!) and I did all the radio transmissions... good times! (nothing exciting happened  )


If a cop wants to have a dead-quiet shift, arrange to have someone do a ridealong.....it never fails.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

We have all civilians in our RR and a Capt. supervising


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I know Sherborn used to have what they called "Desk Officers". Basically they are Dispatchers that are also sworn (as specials or reserves). Primarily they would be dispatching 40 hours per week, but if a road/patrol shift was open then they could take them. Not sure if they still do that.

I think many of the smaller PD's should at least have dispatchers attend R/I academy and given some field training. I think they should also be appointed specials so they can handle a little more of the "workload" therefore an Officer on the road wouldn't need to be called back to the station 10 times a shift. I.e. 209a's, summonses, complaints, reports, etc.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> Nightstalker said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.. Unfortunatly I'll be stuck behind the mic for the most part.
> ...


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> Yup... it is!
> 
> :-#:-#:-#:-#:-#:-#


SSSHHHH...dont give them a reason to mess with me tonight 



OfficerObie59 said:


> Thanks. At first I was a little pissed, but I made more than enough $$ to get a new one. That one is going to follow me to the grave.
> 
> *BTW, he means actual sea crabs. Don't want anyone to think some STD infested person used my Hawaiian shirt as crotch floss*.


I think the real question is whether anyone would be surprised... :BE:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> niteowl1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *niteowl1970*
> ...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

mtc said:


> I beg to differ on that..... if the dispatchers are clueless, and or aren't doing their job, the it's incumbent on the Officers to bring their concerns to the dispatch supervisor, and or the sworn command staff AND follow it up.


I've had more than a few useless dispatchers and like any job, not every applicant is qualified or cut out for the work. However, since when is command going to take the word of their officers? We all know that those who forgot where they came from would much rather torture their lowly subordinates. You just have to honor the good ones and make it very clear to the useless spatchers that they are not welcome and they will eventually show themselves to the door.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

LGriffin said:


> niteowl1970 said:
> 
> 
> > _Congratulations Niteowl! Perhaps you would care to indulge in some cake?_
> ...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> LGriffin said:
> 
> 
> > Alot of time and effort went into making that tasty cake and you use it to MOCK me ????
> ...


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Here we are all civilians. But we have a desk officer and the CO that are essentially in the same room. Plus some officers and firefighters can work overtime as a dispatcher if they are trained in the new 911 system and we can't fill it with one of out own.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

We have 100% civilian dispatchers at our barracks. 

We have a Sgt or STIC on every shift but they are there for the Troops. Our dispatch has had a few dispatchers who shouldn't have been there, and they left or were dismissed. As I have said before...the "floor" is a tough place to work...if you don't cut it, you will hear it from the others on shift with you as well as the Troops and cops you work with.

Our Sgt's/Troops have no problem bringing an issue to our supervisor's, and for that reason alone it's a damn good thing everything we do is recorded~that way you have proof of how you handled a call. 

At another PSAP I worked at, we were required as a condition of employment, to go to the Academy and pass all the exams, enterence,psych,physical to dispatch.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

All officers man the dispatch at my department


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Plus one ... Im right with you there, MTC.

Both of the departments I work for are civilian dispatchers.



mtc said:


> I beg to differ on that..... if the dispatchers are clueless, and or aren't doing their job, the it's incumbent on the Officers to bring their concerns to the dispatch supervisor, and or the sworn command staff AND follow it up.
> 
> That's a public and officer safety issue plain and simple.
> 
> Not all semi-retired officers make the best dispatchers... some just want to be left alone.


----------



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for some insight to how things work in other places.

The reason for this thread is that where I work, the junior-most cop [me] (the one fresh out of the academy, and full of piss and vinegar) is required to man the dispatch center solo, this includes dispatching and answering the FIRE DEPARTMENT'S calls (yes, often while they are having a BBQ or sleeping)...

I was really just curious how typical this set up is, as I may wish to make move to where the grass_ is_ greener, or least where I can see the grass anyway.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

The reason for this thread is that where I work, the junior-most cop [me] (the one fresh out of the academy, and full of piss and vinegar) is required to man *the dispatch center solo, this includes dispatching and answering the FIRE DEPARTMENT'S calls (yes, often while they are having a BBQ or sleeping)...*

In smaller dispatch centers this is the norm. I worked in a PSAP that did both PD/SO and Fire and EMS with 911 and we were on alone at times. Not a good/safe thing but it happens. You learn to not drink anything the whole shift so you can be there the whole 8 if an officer can't come in to sit for 5 min for you..lol... You might not enjoy dispatching as a new boot but you are gaining experience none the less. Good Luck!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Redleg13D said:


> Thanks for some insight to how things work in other places.
> 
> The reason for this thread is that where I work, the junior-most cop [me] (the one fresh out of the academy, and full of piss and vinegar) is required to man the dispatch center solo, this includes dispatching and answering the FIRE DEPARTMENT'S calls (yes, often while they are having a BBQ or sleeping)...
> 
> I was really just curious how typical this set up is, as I may wish to make move to where the grass_ is_ greener, or least where I can see the grass anyway.


Red

I feel your pain I am in the same boat. I got out of the academy did my OJT and then on the desk. The bitch of it for me is that I am not the junior officer any more and still can not get of the desk. We do use civilian dispatchers too. They cover most shifts but we are short.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Civilian Dispatchers?*



OfficerObie59 said:


> I think that goes both ways, however.
> 
> Guys I work with often get frustrated when the dispatchers take a while to return status checks at a call while the dispatchers have four phone lines ringing and stacked calls waiting. We are often under the impression that the call we're working on should be sole focus of the dispatcher's attention. I have no desire to do that job; dispatchers don't get to use the motto "I can only handle one call at a time".
> 
> Plus, I have no idea how to log 911 calls and frankly have no desire to learn.


It has been my experience that Civilian Dispatchers can be great at their job. I have a few great ones where I work. I also work with others who are absolutely horrible at what they do. Some of the horrible ones are actually decent human beings, but piss poor Civilian Dispatchers. I have seen former janitors w/ political connections hired (absolute disaster). I recently saw a 100% alcoholic hired, red nose and all. She was actually fired which I was shocked by. It's as if those who make hiring decisions don't think a Civilian Dispatcher is an important position. They'll give it to anyone. There lies the problem I guess. Those who do the hiring have no clue what goes on in there (chaos at times).............


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Civilian Dispatchers?*



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> It has been my experience that Civilian Dispatchers can be great at their job. I have a few great ones where I work. I also work with others who are absolutely horrible at what they do. Some of the horrible ones are actually decent human beings, but piss poor Civilian Dispatchers. I have seen former janitors w/ political connections hired (absolute disaster). I recently saw a 100% alcoholic hired, red nose and all. She was actually fired which I was shocked by. It's as if those who make hiring decisions don't think a Civilian Dispatcher is an important position. They'll give it to anyone. There lies the problem I guess. Those who do the hiring have no clue what goes on in there (chaos at times).............


I've seen Police Officers that are great and some that were terrible and hired because of nepotism. It goes both ways

You made an interesting comment about the alcoholic that was fired. It seems that it's so hard to get rid of a drunk.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Civilian Dispatchers?*



niteowl1970 said:


> You made an interesting comment about the alcoholic that was fired. It seems that it's so hard to get rid of a drunk.


You can thak her for that:


----------



## Paul Revere (Aug 23, 2009)

CJIS said:


> Intermittent and Full timers in the Dept I work for. There is/was plans to use civilian dispatchers further down the line.
> 
> As for my hometown they are civilians.


 which town is that?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

All civilians where I am. The station officer and/or the in-house supervisor may fill in temporarily during the course of the shift if the dispatcher is taking a break. That doesn't happen very often.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> All civilians where I am. The station officer and/or the in-house supervisor may fill in temporarily during the course of the shift if the dispatcher is taking a break. That doesn't happen very often.


Wow do they have to wear colostomy bags and catheters. LOL


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

MetrowestPD said:


> Wow do they have to wear colostomy bags and catheters. LOL


That explains why they are always so bitchy on the radio...


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

We are 100% civillian. If we need a break an officer will sit in for a few minutes. Years ago we did have a few officer trained to dispatch. That quickly faded away. If think it's a great idea for have the dispatcher do a few ride alongs. Same w/officers, have them sit in for a few hectic shifts. The same with the fire dept. Let them sit in so they may realize they are NOT the only ones we are dispatching for.

P.S. What's with all the thanks from on certain individual??????


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

lpwpd722 said:


> We are 100% civillian. If we need a break an officer will sit in for a few minutes. Years ago we did have a few officer trained to dispatch. That quickly faded away. If think it's a great idea for have the dispatcher do a few ride alongs. Same w/officers, have them sit in for a few hectic shifts. The same with the fire dept. Let them sit in so they may realize they are NOT the only ones we are dispatching for.
> 
> P.S. What's with all the thanks from on certain individual??????


I agree completely. I would love to go on some ride alongs to see what I could do better in dispatch by watching what the guys are going through on the road while we are trying to get to them.
I don't think that it would make any difference having the officers sit in here. Usually they hang out in here when they are on their lunch. When it gets busy in here they usually just up the level of their voices so they can hear each other.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

JMody said:


> I agree completely. I would love to go on some ride alongs to see what I could do better in dispatch by watching what the guys are going through on the road while we are trying to get to them.
> I don't think that it would make any difference having the officers sit in here. Usually they hang out in here when they are on their lunch. When it gets busy in here they usually just up the level of their voices so they can hear each other.


Come out west for a few days, I'll take you on a couple of ride alongs...


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Can I come along too???


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> Come out west for a few days, I'll take you on a couple of ride alongs...


I gladly would if I am ever out west.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

lpwpd722 said:


> Can I come along too???


Sure.. anyone (on this site) who makes it out west, is welcome to ride with me. I'd be happy to show you guys around "The Hood" and see how we do things. I've had a couple of Mass folks ride with me over the last few years and they've enjoyed themselves.

If anyone thinks they can make it out, PM me and we'll arrange something.


----------

